# Old Corratec - worth sticking on Ebay?



## Bandini (11 Apr 2010)

My dad is a MTB and off road fanatic - 57 and still jumping off things. About five years ago I asked him if he could make me a MTB. I take it he used parts from bikes (he always has 3 or 4) that he had upgraded. It was too small, and I never got into it. 

The bike is a lovely (!) lurid green and orange Corratec frame with, Deore LX gears, Shimano Bio Space SG a-4B chain ring, Galli wheels, Specialized handlebars, new MTB tyres, (need to get it out of storage to look what they are). I think all the components will be half decent, if dated, as he was always upgrading to better stuff. 

Question is, if I stick it on ebay am I likely to get anything for it?


----------



## Norm (11 Apr 2010)

How much were you thinking of getting for it? Just in case someone on here was interested.


----------



## Bandini (11 Apr 2010)

I really don't know. If it was someone on here, I would be happy to give someone a bargain price, but I obviously don't want to get _too_ burned! I will get some photos together. Got lots of work on just now (hence procrastinating on here!) - but will stick 'em on this week.


----------



## Norm (11 Apr 2010)

What size is it / are you for it to be too small? And have you any idea what frame it was? Is it rigid or does it have suspenders? etc A pic would be good.

I'm thinking for my son, who has a Halfords BSO we bought last year but is enjoying his riding more than he expected. He's about 5'2" at the moment.


----------



## Bandini (11 Apr 2010)

It is rigid. Think it is about 18" - so probably too big? Need to dig it out tomorrow and take some pics.


----------



## Bandini (12 May 2010)

Sorry - just to update. 

I was busy, so forgot about it, until my mates bike frame, that he relied on for getting to work went. He is skint, and was very down, because he is also car-less after that died several months ago. I dug out the Corratec, cleaned it up, pumped the tyres up, and gave him it. 

It is all in great working order and he is chuffed to bits, as he reckons it is miles better than his old Claud Butler MTB, and is a really nice ride. So a good deed done, and a bike gone to a good, appreciative home.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (13 May 2010)

That's a nice result.


----------



## 2Loose (19 May 2010)

good deed indeed


----------

